# [Solved] no graphic during boot after upgrade to 3.3.8

## dan.andersson

After the latest upgrade of the kernel i don't get any graphic until x is started, so no frame-buffer and no grub screen. 

I suppose that the kernel shouldn't have anything to do with grub so what could have happened?

The only changed setting in kernel is that i added CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND to solve an error message

I Have a nvidia card and  run noveu, ii think that that was updated at the same time and X works without problem.

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

Right now it's just annoying but any suggestions on what could be wrong is appreciatedLast edited by dan.andersson on Fri Jul 06, 2012 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Do you have the framebuffer console enabled?

----------

## dan.andersson

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Do you have the framebuffer console enabled?

 

Yes, i had a working framebuffer before update, but is grub dependent on framebuffer to show gfx? I haven't tried to boot on the old kernel even if i think that would be possible atleast by editing the grub.conf

----------

## mvaterlaus

maybe you forgot the video line in your grub config, or specified the wrong framebuffer device. or the new kernel doesn't have the intird option, if you use splash screens from the splashutils package. a bit more information would be nice, such as your grub.conf and the enabled kernel parameters for your framebuffer.

----------

## dan.andersson

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> maybe you forgot the video line in your grub config, or specified the wrong framebuffer device. or the new kernel doesn't have the intird option, if you use splash screens from the splashutils package. a bit more information would be nice, such as your grub.conf and the enabled kernel parameters for your framebuffer.

 

I don't have a video line and it have worked until now, i tested to switch to the old kernel blindly and then  got frame-buffer during boot.

My grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.3.8-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

title Old_kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

```

the Graphics and framebuffer and console without sound part from my kernel config

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_WMT_GE_ROPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

```

----------

## dan.andersson

This is kind of solved, it was an freaky coincident and strange hardware problem with the gpx card. I didn't realize at first that even the BIOS graphic was lost so for some reason my card give up to show simple VGA. And just to make me confused it coincided with my first boot on the new kernel.

----------

